# Cousin Brucie coming to Sirius July 4th.



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.radiohof.org/discjockey/brucemorrow.html
http://sirius.com/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=Sirius/Page&c=FlexContent&cid=1117220859319


> One of NYC's most legendary-and beloved-radio personalities is coming to SIRIUS.
> 
> Bruce Morrow, aka "Cousin Brucie," will debut on SIRIUS during the July 4th weekend with a special broadcast from the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame and Museum in Cleveland.
> 
> ...


I used to listen to Cousin Brucie nearly every evening as a "yout". He spun the hits in his own unique style, had great fun, was fun to listen to and knew all of the then current hit makers. Great addition.


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

I didn't realize he was still alive.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

He's got to be an even older geezer than Nick, but appears to be alive and kicking. :lol:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.nytimes.com/2005/06/06/nyregion/06brucie.html
69 years old.


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

Yep, he is an old geezer. I recall him putting me on the air one day, I called in and requested a song. He liked my British accent so he put be on the air introducing Unit Two Plus Four singing "Concrete and Clay". I'm embarrassed at the thought of that song today.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Unit Two Plus Four singing "Concrete and Clay".


 I just may have to play that song this evening. :lol: By the way, weren't they called Unit 4+2?


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

Richard King said:


> . :lol: By the way, weren't they called Unit 4+2?


Yep, I knew it didn;t sound quite right when I typed it!


----------

